# New Spanish moderators



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I'm excited to announce that we have two new moderators for the Spanish-English forums.

jinti and piraña utria

I'm glad to have them helping and look forward to working with them both!

Mike


----------



## Suehil

Welcome to the crew, good to have you on board!


----------



## swift

Muy buenas noticias, en verdad.

Alberto: espero que se te haga leve la moderación. Me parece que lo harás muy bien. 

Un abrazo,


J.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

It's a privilege to be working with colleagues I've admired for so long - thank you for joining us!


----------



## fenixpollo

My sentiments exactly, Chaska.

Welcome piraña and jinti!


----------



## fsabroso

Jinti y Piraña:

Muchas gracias por aceptar colaborar desde el otro lado  

Es un placer trabajar con ustedes ​ 





​


----------



## Tampiqueña

¡Felicidades Jinti y Piraña! Y les deseo toda la suerte del mundo como moderadores. Esta es una noticia excelente, aplaudo su elección .


----------



## Mate

Bienvenidos, Jinti y Piraña. 

Aquí van unos pastelitos de bienvenida. Tres para cada uno:


----------



## cuchuflete

Bienvenidos al lado especial de la tira de Möbius.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Piraña y Jinti, qué buen par de foreros. Será un placer tenerlos de este lado y trabajar con ustedes.

¡Bienvenidos!


----------



## frida-nc

Welcome to you both, you'll be a great addition.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Alberto:
Vi un mensaje editado por el pez carnívoro y me dio mucha alegría, por ti y por el foro. Me vino vine derecho a este espacio con la seguridad de que habría ya un hilo donde felicitarte.

Jinti: 
No te conozco pero igual te felicito y te deseo también mucha suerte.

Adolfo


----------



## Vanda

Ei, cheguei a tempo????

Bem-vindos ao lado escuro   a este lado da lua! Bem-vindos ao time! 
Qualquer coisa é só gritar por socorro!


----------



## Milton Sand

*Jinti y Piraña Utria:*
*¡Reciban un abrazote de bienvenida!*
Ojalá que esta decisión no favorezca a sus terapeutas. ​


----------



## anangelaway

Jinti y Piraña! 
¡Bienvenidos! 

http://www1.bestgraph.com/gifs/info/bienvenue/bienvenue-19.gif


----------



## jann

Welcome, indeed!


----------



## piraña utria

Hey Mike, me sacaste de la jaula sin aviso previo y no estoy listo. 

Estoy bromeando. Muchas gracias a todos por su paciencia durante el tiempo de entrenamiento. 

Swift, Adolfo y todos, desde ya les pido perdón por cualquier borrada.

Un abrazo,


----------



## swift

piraña utria said:


> Swift, Adolfo y todos, desde ya les pido perdón por cualquier b*u*rrada.


  

No te disculpés, hombre. Que conmigo no vas a tener problemas... muy seguido. 

Un abrazote para el _Caribbean mod_...


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

piraña utria said:


> Swift, Adolfo y todos, desde ya les pido perdón por cualquier borrada.


 
Por mí no te hagas problemas, a lo más vas a necesitar un buen





para tus





Saludos


----------



## Milton Sand

¿Y quién dijo que PU necesitaba tijeras? 
¡Si con estos basta y sobra!:


----------



## romarsan

Milton Sand said:


> ¿Y quién dijo que PU necesitaba tijeras?
> ¡Si con estos basta y sobra!:


 
¡Ay! La que me espera... miedo me dan esos dientes, menos mal que me consta que tras esa dentadura hay una persona de las que merece la pena conocer. Me alegro mucho por ti, Alberto, por ti y por el foro. 

Jinti, estoy encantada por ti también, siempre me ha gustado leerte, no creo que me guste tanto que me borres , pero seguro que, cuando lo hagas, será con motivo de sobra


----------



## coquis14

*Alberto* , si es un premio a la disciplina y cordialidad , nadie se lo merece más que usted.
En el caso de *Jinti *, espero que esto no afecte a la cantidad de aportes que hace por día en el foro.

Felicitaciones para ambos


----------



## ampurdan

¡Bienvenidos compis!


----------



## piraña utria

Ro, Coquinho, Ampu, Miltinho.

Son todos muy queridos.

Un abrazo fraternal,


----------



## jinti

A warm thank you to everyone for the warm welcome (not to mention the warm pastries).  It's great to be aboard... let's see how long it takes me to fall overboard.


----------



## Alma Shofner

Bueno, en realidad yo me perdí la iniciación de Pirañita, pero ahora que me di cuenta que es moderador me da mucho gusto y felicito al comité de foreros que lo eligió. Tampoco sé como es el proceso, pero como haya sido, han hecho una excelente elección.
Así que no sólo felicidades a Pirañita, sino también al foro sólo español y a los foros que se benefician de tener a Piraña como moderador. 
Somos muy afortunados. 
Gracias


----------



## Angel.Aura

Queridos Jinti y Piraña:


----------



## Vampiro

Estimados piraña y jinti:
Mis felicitaciones por el nombramiento.
No había visto este hilo, me disculpo si llego muy tarde.
Sin duda un premio a los aportes valiosos, el trabajo bien hecho, y sobre todo al buen trato y la cordialidad.
Traten de usar siempre una tijera manual, porque es mucho más ecológica que una motosierra para podar los hilos. Aunque la verdad es que eso a mi me preocupa poco; como saben, rara vez me borran o me recortan un posteo.
Un abrazo.
_


----------



## cuchuflete

Las tijeritas de jinti





Las de piraña.




Sabiduría de antaño:


----------



## jinti

Las tijeras de Piraña:






Y las mías:






Just kidding, Piraña.  We love you....


----------

